# What is the absolute cutest Pokemon EVAR?



## NightmareSnake (Aug 1, 2008)

For me, I'd have to say Pachirisu. No matter what it does, you just want to hug it.


I want one.


----------



## Maron (Aug 1, 2008)

misdreavus <3 <3
*hugs*


----------



## S. E. (Aug 1, 2008)

*pokes signature* Down there at the bottom? Those are the 3 cutest Pokemon (In my opinion). 

(For those of you who have sigs turned off, they are Eevee, Riolu, and Cubone)


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Tailsy (Aug 1, 2008)

Sandslash. :33


----------



## Minish (Aug 1, 2008)

Spoink. |D
It's similar in cuteness to WALL-E.
...strangely.


----------



## Silver (Aug 1, 2008)

i would say the cuteset is EEVEE!
YAY EEVEE!


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 1, 2008)

Aipom. Duh!


----------



## zaxly100 (Aug 1, 2008)

GLALIE!  But also Skitty.  I want to huggle one.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 1, 2008)

^That.

Why isn't it allowed in Atimy Square?!


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 1, 2008)

Buneary ^^

Also sexy ^^


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, it's _obviously_ Probopass...

Of course not. Pikachu all the way! *huggles plushie*


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh.
My.
Dear.
Lord.

Second place goes to:


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow. That backface is misaligned.

Dunsparce.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 2, 2008)

Go-go-Seviper!



*hugs*


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Aug 2, 2008)

D'awww.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 2, 2008)

'Nuff said.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 2, 2008)

Dewgong.

:]


----------



## nastypass (Aug 2, 2008)

hey guys


----------



## Dark_star (Aug 2, 2008)

I uh, really like Milotic. It's very cute when seen from the right angle (and turned into a chibi).


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 4, 2008)

Lopunny, baby!






lol, something I found on Photobucket.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 4, 2008)

Eevee, Pikachu, and Drifloon are probably the cutest ^^


----------



## Dinru (Aug 4, 2008)

^These


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 4, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


>


agreed.


----------



## Featherfur (Aug 4, 2008)

Umbreon, then Flareon, then Eevee, then Leafeon, then Espeon. *Cuddles them all*


----------



## Reimeiken (Aug 4, 2008)

Spoink. I ADORED my Spoink in Sapphire. I wanted to hug it to death. >w<


----------



## Elfin (Aug 4, 2008)

Let me give this a long amount of time and consideration t- EEVEE!!

Adorable and can evolve into some of my favorite Pokemon. <3


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 4, 2008)

Sneasel all the way.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 4, 2008)

This thead is over. Myuu is the cutest thing EVER.


----------



## DeadAccount (Aug 4, 2008)

Pikachu, Furret and Jolteon are all very cute to me.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Darksong (Aug 6, 2008)

Wurmple, Buneary, Lopunny and Venonat. And also second-frame Dragonite and Bibarel because they're saying "CAN I HAVE A HUG?"


----------



## Athasan (Aug 6, 2008)

Sandshrew and Sandslash for certain. They're so adorable.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

Eevee, by a long shot.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 6, 2008)

I wanna hug Eevee, Mew, and Espeon. <33 Flareon too, though to a lesser extent. (Do I detect a pattern here?)


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 6, 2008)

Me thinks Leafeon is the cutest.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Aug 6, 2008)

Nidoran F is adorable. <3 Well, if you have the right picture for her... Chikorita and Pichu are adorable, too. Especially Pichu's cry in the Pikachu short, the one before the Spell of the Unown movie, when the huge play fort thing is falling down. Their cry for help just gives me shivers 'cause it's so cute. ^^


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

There are so many. I think that Drifloon and Swablu are pretty cute, but those two aren't the only ones.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 6, 2008)

and


----------



## Arcanine (Aug 6, 2008)

Can I list them all?*opens 30 meter scroll*Better not.

But  Wanna hug them.

KING OF CUTENESS(and coolness by the way)


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Aug 9, 2008)

:D


----------



## Mudkipz (Aug 9, 2008)

Pichu < 33


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 9, 2008)

I simply can't pick one. And so, here is my cutie list.

Eevee, Pikachu, Plusle, Minum, Pichu, Zigzagoon, Cynaquil, Totodile, Chikorita, Manaphy, Mew... Oh wait, hang on, Mew ftw.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 9, 2008)

Unown. Erm, I mean



They look cuter in movie 3 than in the games, though. And I find its squeak in said movie adorable for some reason.


----------



## Midalemi (Aug 9, 2008)

Spheal, Furret, and Sandshrew in that order.

(It's not required to make an 'intro' post, right?)


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 10, 2008)

1.)Gible
2.)Squirtle
3.)Riolu
4.)Sandshrew
5.)Pikachu
RUNNER-UP pachirisu
Those top 3 also turn out to be me fav 3 pokemon, im a softie


----------



## firepoke4ever (Aug 15, 2008)

Shinx, along with Cyndaquil. Shinx's cry is cute too.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Aug 16, 2008)

Rattata needs more love :(


----------



## Keta (Aug 17, 2008)

I... tend to confuse cute with overall awesome. D:

I always thought Cleffa was cute and huggable. Same with the Pikachu family. :D


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 17, 2008)

Clearly, the correct answer is Shuppet. D< Though Spoink, Koffing and Ditto are also acceptable.


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

Fluffy Clouds said:


> :D


AHHH! spoink is frikken scary! i think shinx is cute i want one 2 hug and love 4ever!!!! ^-^ =D


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

wow, it's pretty cool to see what pokemon people like. but the cutest pokemon in the entire world that not even pachirusu could match is...






Drifloon!!!!!






Just look at that little face! I just wish i could give it a big hug!!


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> wow, it's pretty cool to see what pokemon people like. but the cutest pokemon in the entire world that not even pachirusu could match is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 drifloon is cute!  i want one but i accidentally killed it :sad: ;-;


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

:sweatdrop:





Ice tiger said:


> drifloon is cute!  i want one but i accidentally killed it :sad: ;-;


*gasps* you killed it?!:freaked: well, when i caught my first ever shiny pokemon (which was drifloon, of course) i almost killed it.:dead::sweatdrop: i used toxic on it and it almost died but then i threw an ultra ball and caught it.:sweatdrop:


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> :sweatdrop:
> *gasps* you killed it?!:freaked: well, when i caught my first ever shiny pokemon (which was drifloon, of course) i almost killed it.:dead::sweatdrop: i used toxic on it and it almost died but then i threw an ultra ball and caught it.:sweatdrop:


I want one! im gonna force my friend to give me a baby one i know she has one! because we do lv 1 battles :) they r fun and she used it before


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> I want one! im gonna force my friend to give me a baby one i know she has one! because we do lv 1 battles :) they r fun and she used it before


 i LOVE lv 1 battles! it's just so cute to see baby pokemon battling!! oh, and i have a whole box of lv 1 drifloon.:sweatdrop: i was trying to get a shiny one after i caught the first one so i could breed...but i just couldn't get another shiny drifloon.:sweatdrop:


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

Poke4ever said:


> i LOVE lv 1 battles! it's just so cute to see baby pokemon battling!! oh, and i have a whole box of lv 1 drifloon.:sweatdrop: i was trying to get a shiny one after i caught the first one so i could breed...but i just couldn't get another shiny drifloon.:sweatdrop:


i had a entire box of shinx once but then i released most of them i still have like 10 though... :) and many many absol... my love absol and i have a ditto so even if i only have 1 of a pokemon it dont matter! :)


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

Ice tiger said:


> i had a entire box of shinx once but then i released most of them i still have like 10 though... :) and many many absol... my love absol and i have a ditto so even if i only have 1 of a pokemon it dont matter! :)


yeah, i have a ditto too, but i was trying to get another shiny drifloon because i thought that shiny drifloon+shiny drifloon=another shiny drifloon. im still not sure if that's true because i don't have two shinies of the same pokemon that are male and female so i can breed so, basically, ill never know if shiny drifloon+shiny drifloon=another shiny drifloon.


----------



## Ahouji (Aug 21, 2008)

Easy. :3 (I'm going for cute-- not "cute and usable" or "Cute and I use one". Just "OMGCUTE<3)

Spheal~!
HOW CAN YOU NOT LOVE THAT.
It's so squishable-huggy.
I just wish its evolutions weren't so not-cute. >:


----------



## kunikida. (Aug 22, 2008)

You guys know who's the cutest! HOUNDOOM!!!!! (Did you expect anything different?)


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Aug 22, 2008)

No question. Oh, and this fella too:


----------



## Byrus (Aug 22, 2008)

All of these guys, with Gible coming first. Things with stubby legs and arms usually get me. Especially when they're trying and failing to climb up something with their tiny arms, or bacially just waving. Aw. Probably why i like the adipose from Doctor Who......even if they're also disturbing.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 24, 2008)

I take back what I said earlier.

This. You know you agree.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 24, 2008)

Guilmon! Er... I mean Riolu|!


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah. I hate Pichu and Jumpluff's D/P sprites, though, but these are all the cutest Pokemon. Ever.

EVEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## zuea (Aug 25, 2008)

Eevee, Pikachu cute.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 26, 2008)

I think that  that is just so cute. Then again, so is .


----------



## Nytestryke24 (Aug 26, 2008)

Eevee
I just want to have one as my pet :D


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 29, 2008)

Cyndaquil of course is the very cutest...... You gotta tell you cannot say a cyndaquil does not look like it wants you to hug it all over


----------



## Daigonite (Aug 29, 2008)

Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum Beldum 






It constantly stares blankly into space... what's not adorable about that?
It's so cute I made a beldum plushie...

I liek the Houndours and teh Anoriths too. And Buizel FTW!


----------



## Zeph (Aug 29, 2008)

Spheal, obviously. But Porygon-2 is a close second.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 30, 2008)

Gible, Squirtle, Piplup, Charmander, Bulbasaur, Regice, I fing him cute, but Zigzagoon rocks too


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Sep 3, 2008)

YOU.


----------

